# RollItUp Magazine



## Kodaxx (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey..I've been a lurker here for some time and I love the content here! I was thinking that maybe we could do a RIU magazine and the articles would be threads from the forums here...of course I would need permission from the admins and such but..here is what I was thinking for the sections so far..any input would be fuckin' badass!!

*News:* contains any news whatsoever related to marijuana around the world, be it medical legal..whatever!

*DIY Project:* this is section that would be dedicated to Do-It-Yourself where we could pick one topic from the forums every month that is a badass DIY project or tip of some sort

*Know Your Grow:* this section would be sort of like a "Grow Q&A" where questions get answered. Everything from pest problems to nute deficiencies, and little grow tips from our members

*Munchies:* every month there would be a cannabis infused recipe here

*Cultivation:* This would be the spot where there is an article written by a forum member about cultivation, either hydro, soil, indoor, micro, organic..anything! Of course I would go around and choose content that I thought would be beneficial or content could be recommended to me from somebody!

*Contest:* This part of the mag would contain the picture of the month and also any other contest ideas that the RollItUp members come up with

*Medical Strain Of The Month:* Members would vote on a strain of the month and the medical benefits would be listed here along with a nice drool-worthy picture of the strain

*Grow Diary:* We could pick a complete grow diary from the forums every month and showcase it in this section of the magazine, to get the experiences learned from it all incorporated into the mag

*Cool Stuff:* A spot in the magazine for badass grow gear, crazy pipes or bongs, hemp clothing...anything that it really interesting could go here

*Media:* Last but not least, a media section. Any bud-related books, movies, or internet resources could be listed here

And I've attached a pic of somethin' I whipped up in a few minutes just to give you a visual example of what I was thinking, and the quality I would be trying to bring. Let me know what you think! Oh..and my legitimate job is a graphic designer...



Now I'm gonna go make a sandwhich...


----------



## kylen (Jun 6, 2010)

dude this sounds like a dope idea, i saw this and thought cool right away, don't know why no one else has posted, but man, seriusly, really push for this, i like the ideas + rep


----------



## thizz13 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure If I would want it delivered to me but a magazine sounds cool


----------



## kylen (Jun 6, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> I'm not sure If I would want it delivered to me but a magazine sounds cool


 you wouldn't even need a copy sent to you, if you wanted to yes, but im sure there would be an online version that you could click through, High Times has a magazine and people get that shipped to them, nothing illegal about it


----------



## Kodaxx (Jun 7, 2010)

kylen said:


> you wouldn't even need a copy sent to you, if you wanted to yes, but im sure there would be an online version that you could click through, High Times has a magazine and people get that shipped to them, nothing illegal about it


Exactly! There would be a free online PDF version exactly like the magazine and if you wanted a physical copy then you could purchase one. I think that the magazine would bring the forums some popularity and we could get lots of great talent here in addition to what we already have!


----------



## Kodaxx (Jun 15, 2010)

where is rollitup? i need to get some input on this idea!!


----------



## StaySmokin206 (Jun 18, 2010)

kylen said:


> you wouldn't even need a copy sent to you, if you wanted to yes, but im sure there would be an online version that you could click through, High Times has a magazine and people get that shipped to them, nothing illegal about it


 There isn't anything illegal about the magazine but im sure not everybody on this site is legal


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 20, 2010)

would i have a rollitup mag delivered to my house? nah. would i buy a rollitup mag at a newstand or bookstore/etc? shit yes. hope to hear from some admins soon.


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 20, 2010)

It would be unlikely. My uncle was an editor of a large magazine and said the market it becoming more and more lackluster and only the more established magazines (which he was fortunate enough to work for) are able to pull through. If anything a digital copy would be more appropriate and able to compensate a budget. Plus competition is also a pretty big hurdle, and high times has their celebrity endorsements.

It is a concept that has to be carefully thought out before approaching. 

Plus, hell yeah I'd buy a copy!


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 21, 2010)

many including myself would buy the magazine, should have happened already, try it out and make -100+ copies and see i they sell.


----------



## Kodaxx (Jun 23, 2010)

just waiting to talk to rollitup about the whole thing...i think it could bring some outside talent to RIU


----------



## Kodaxx (Jun 29, 2010)

*bump* does anybody know where the admin is? or when he'll be back?


----------



## potroast (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know, maybe the surf's up, Dude.


----------



## Kimosobey (Jun 30, 2010)

cerntently in my top 5 coolest things ive heard of on RIU, sounds awsome also im guessing theres only like 5 or more people that acutually make a magazine on marijuana


----------



## Kodaxx (Jul 1, 2010)

Kimosobey said:


> cerntently in my top 5 coolest things ive heard of on RIU, sounds awsome also im guessing theres only like 5 or more people that acutually make a magazine on marijuana



Well the other 5 people can watch us do it! Just...waiting on rollitup...


----------



## Raffiki420 (Jul 5, 2010)

rui has a magizine?


----------



## Kodaxx (Jul 8, 2010)

Raffiki420 said:


> rui has a magizine?


Not yet...I'm waiting on the admin to give me permission to continue, but it was just an idea I had...I did up a sample page and now I'm waiting for rollitup


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jul 17, 2010)

id buy it in a heartbeat. awesome sections idea


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

In a way I like the idea.. But! I think bringing unwanted attention to the site would be doing all of us an injustice, however as someone else surjested an E-Mag could work quite well as an attachment to the RIU site we're on now, you would still need to corrispond with the RIU terms n conditions and enter a seperate privacy password, but that way its something extra for us to enjoy... thoughts? - STELTHY


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

i think its a great idea! *bump* wheres the admin at!?!?


----------



## Kodaxx (Aug 12, 2010)

exactly...wheres the admin been?


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 12, 2010)

The admin was potroast.He posted last page. He mentioned something about catching some waves...In other words : it's a cool idea, but I don't think they're too interested. As soon as you posted this thread an admin saw it.


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Aug 12, 2010)

I am all for the e-magazine idea. Keep it our little secret


----------



## pearce (Aug 13, 2010)

No admin on these sites, they are powered by "vbulletin'' you would have to ask for a magazine topic to be setup by by site webmaster. i.e. Mr RollItUp.


----------



## Kodaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

so where is mr rollitup? lol


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 25, 2010)

*bump* .......I'm still available to do this...I NEED PERMISSION!! rollitup..help us out?


----------



## The Waiter (Jan 8, 2011)

potroast said:


> I don't know, maybe the surf's up, Dude.


Potroast is a mod so it seems like u got some solid support a long time ago unless im mistaking the meaning of surfs up dude lol


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 2, 2013)

So I never understood if this is a go or not? lol


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 2, 2013)

More examples, quick rough draft.

View attachment 2914871


----------



## chewberto (Dec 3, 2013)

Can Finshaggy be editor in chief? I think it's an awesome idea! Why wouldn't you want it delivered to your home? Do you use your real name for your RIU name? Or DEA gonna track every subscriber? They don't already track everything you google and type into the pooter? "Lucky!" Napoleon Dynamite!


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 3, 2013)

Who is Finshaggy? I would love to work with other people and not do this all myself. We could potentially turn this into a way to pay for the hosting of this website? Or not lol


----------



## farmasensist (Dec 5, 2013)

Kodaxx said:


> Who is Finshaggy? I would love to work with other people and not do this all myself. We could potentially turn this into a way to pay for the hosting of this website? Or not lol


He is like the RIU bitch/ whipping boy. He makes million word posts about how he's going to make a book or bootleg bitcoins and then he never does any of it and the threads get instantly trolled.


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 6, 2013)

farmasensist said:


> He is like the RIU bitch/ whipping boy. He makes million word posts about how he's going to make a book or bootleg bitcoins and then he never does any of it and the threads get instantly trolled.


I got that once I looked him up. The difference between him and I is that I actually do things that amount to the completion of the goal. Lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 6, 2013)

Kodaxx said:


> I got that once I looked him up. The difference between him and I is that I actually do things that amount to the completion of the goal. Lol


With a whooping 31 posts.


----------



## cdd10 (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree dude haven't been on here long but I think it's a good idea!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 6, 2013)

It's still cool to make fun of finshaggy? Nice.


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 6, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> With a whooping 31 posts.


I'm sure you had 31 posts once. Like I said in my very first post - I've been a lurker for quite some time. Since '08


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 6, 2013)

Kodaxx said:


> I'm sure you had 31 posts once. Like I said in my very first post - I've been a lurker for quite some time. Since '08


And the first post to this thread was June 2010.

In three and a half years the idea never really took hold, did it?

You may want to sell seashells by the seashore.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It's still cool to make fun of finshaggy? Nice.


Not really cool! quite tedious , and more like a mission statement! To create awareness for new members! We wouldn't want any subhumans to latch on to any of his hair-brain schemes! He already has one helper in his videos! That's scary! Let's keep up the good work guys


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 6, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> And the first post to this thread was June 2010.
> 
> In three and a half years the idea never really took hold, did it?
> 
> You may want to sell seashells by the seashore.


Spent 3 years in prison, sorry they didn't let me get on rollitup.org to work on it. I guess that makes me just like Finshaggy, you're so right.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kodaxx said:


> Spent 3 years in prison, sorry they didn't let me get on rollitup.org to work on it. I guess that makes me just like Finshaggy, you're so right.


kinda.........findo was in kiddie jail


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> kinda.........findo was in kiddie jail


My point is that there is a reason that I disappeared off this forum for a few years and it wasn't because "the idea didn't take hold" as Nugs and Nutes suggested. I don't have any beef with anyone on here, just trying to explain my situation I suppose


----------



## donnydoggy (Dec 14, 2013)

thought this thread be fun


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 14, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea.
But, will you have some Fine, Semi clothed, Provocative shots of some girls on the Mag, Humanoid??


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, some chick with big cans vaping an e-cig extract or some shit.


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 14, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> But, will you have some Fine, Semi clothed, Provocative shots of some girls on the Mag, Humanoid??


It's very possible, is that something we are interested in? I'm working with a member on this forum on a totally separate project - a calendar - he said he may know some models that would be into it. He's an excellent photographer. Let me know your thoughts on going this direction and if it's something we want to do then I'll see what I can do to make it happen.


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

youre doing all this work for?

the admin hasnt even responded to you?


----------



## Kodaxx (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre doing all this work for?
> 
> the admin hasnt even responded to you?


The admin has responded


----------

